# Custom Cane Request



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone. Long time no post. I've been pretty busy with my new job.

I've got a question or maybe a request. I've had a lady request a custom cane that is just beyond my current capability. She has 4 metal (brass or bronze I think) decorative caps that she wants attached to canes. She wants the canes to be made from African Blackwood, Ebony, and walnut. So far, no problem. I think I can handle this. Here is the catch though. She wants the canes hollowed out to some depth so that they can serve as a flask!

Now I love this idea and I've thought about doing one like this for a long time but I just don't have the capability to do it. My lathe is not stiff enough or accurate enough to drill out the cane to the depth needed. Also, I'm not sure how I would line the cavity. I would assume you would need to use a stainless steel liner with some type of screw on cap.

At any rate, I've turned down the custom request.

Do any of you know anyone who would be willing to accomodate her? She has indicated that the cost is not an issue. (I originally quoted $400 each before I found out about the flask!)

Let me know if you can help her out and I'll try to get you in touch with her.

Thanks.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like a real challenge! I've read about such things somewhere. You never know when you might want a stiff shot of top shelf hooch!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

found this on a search.might help.Also saw a flask cane for 600.00+

http://www.walkingsticksonline.co.uk/new/spare-tippling-stick-flasks.php


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks rdemler. I also saw the flask cane for $600. I'm thinking I might want to try and take this order and up my price!!!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Ya gotta love a challenge..


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This idea has got myself into thinking how it could be done.

most minature bottels of spirits are now a plastic, unfortunaley i dont have one, there light and contain a single shot normally

The bottle dosnt have to be in the shank why not the handle ,with part of the handle incorporated into a drinking cup.The platic container will reduce the chance of brekage all depends on the diameter of the miniture

Anyone know the average size of a walking stick handle? or the size of aminiture bottle? i assume there all about the same size?

I think i could accomadte one into a hiking pole using a carved topper ,interesting concept

one to play around with.


----------

